# What were they thinking?



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I took the dog out to Grand River Wildlife Area on Saturday afternoon and again on Sunday afternoon. Very discouraged to see so many fields cut to the ground. I wonder if the pheasant even stayed the night of the release in these areas? The one bird we found was in the woods, in a tree. Damn thing just would not fly until I shot the branch out from under him. We let him go down in a field, but ran out of daylight going for the reflush. They need to periodically cut the fields down, I get that. But why not cut half the field at a time in rows or checkerboard pattern? When they kick the birds out of the truck, if all they find is stubble they won't stay. I talked to a couple of guys out there this weekend, neither had done very well.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

CC is the same way, the state pimps out the wildlife areas to the farmers to get as much $ as they can.


----------

